# Cadbury's Dairy Milk will come in a low-sugar version



## Emma Lowery (Jul 20, 2018)

The new bar will contain 30% less sugar, a bigger reduction than the government had requested.

However, the full-sugar version will continue to be sold as usual.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-44885840


----------



## trophywench (Jul 20, 2018)

I rather liked this particular comment 

It's less sweet (unsurprisingly). In standard Dairy Milk the sugar masks the fact that it's not actually very good chocolate. And in the reduced sugar version there's nowhere to hide. And if it's not lower calorie, what is the point?

LOL !


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 20, 2018)

I regard this development with the same thought as alcohol free beer, or decaffeinated coffee. What’s the point? 

If you don’t want to eat fatty sugar, don’t eat CDM. At least Cadbury are continuing with the proper stuff. You know where you are with CDM, the longer lasting hypo treatment.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 20, 2018)

I was in a Cadbury's outlet store today and was suprised to see them also selling Green and Blacks chocolate too!


----------



## Robin (Jul 20, 2018)

grovesy said:


> I was in a Cadbury's outlet store today and was suprised to see them also selling Green and Blacks chocolate too!


Not really surprising, they're both owned by Mondelez!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 20, 2018)

Since refining my palate to accept 85% dark chocolate I can no longer eat CDM and its ilk!   I bet it's still not as bad as American 'chocolate'


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 20, 2018)

I sometimes have the high cocoa content chocolate but those who claim to 'satisfy their cravings with half a square of 500% chocolate' I say that's a load of b******s, you can't beat a whole Wispa.


----------



## khskel (Jul 20, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> I sometimes have the high cocoa content chocolate but those who claim to 'satisfy their cravings with half a square of 500% chocolate' I say that's a load of b******s, you can't beat a whole Wispa.


Oh yes you can. Wispa gold, if such a thing still exists.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 21, 2018)

grovesy said:


> I was in a Cadbury's outlet store today and was suprised to see them also selling Green and Blacks chocolate too!


I did not realise that.


----------



## pav (Jul 21, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Since refining my palate to accept 85% dark chocolate I can no longer eat CDM and its ilk!   I bet it's still not as bad as American 'chocolate'




I just can't get to like the dark chocolate just tastes so wrong, might have to give the new lower sugar one a try.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 21, 2018)

Ah well I have an advantage - I grew up with mom's favourite chocs being Black Magic.  No we could not help ourselves to her Birthday/Xmas/Anniversary treat from Dad - but she wasn't so mean she never offered us one!

My fave was butterscotch, Gill's was liquid cherry but she had to compete with mom for that, whereas a) I still love butterscotch and b) I soon discovered that others in my family didn't !

Having said that - all the centres of those were more interesting than any other chocolates back then.  My sister never really took to dark choc whereas I've stuck with it - well before D a Granny Smith's and a small bar of Bournville, bite and bite about was a special indulgence for me.  

Of course B is far too sweet for my adult palate - but I spose your taste buds have to grow into better chocolate the same as they do both food and drink unless you start young enough!


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 21, 2018)

Will have a look 4 them


----------



## Flower (Jul 21, 2018)

Is this a reincarnation of 'suitable for diabetics ' chocolate  that comes with a warning and you only try the once?

They better not reduce sugar in wine gums and jelly babies like the article suggests. When we need it, we really need it!


----------



## Abi (Jul 21, 2018)

I used to kid myself that I only liked 85% and a small portion would satisfy me
Nope, I like all chocolate and could cheerfully consume large portions of whatever percentage coco solids versus additives
Result: chocolate does not enter my home too often!


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 22, 2018)

That’s what insulin is for Abi. DAFNE


----------



## Amigo (Jul 22, 2018)

I have disgustingly unrefined taste in chocolate I’m afraid. Give me a bag of those sickly chocolate mice (especially pink ones) and I’m very happy!


----------



## Sally W (Jul 22, 2018)

Hotel Chocolat Supermilk is low sugar, high cocoa but unlike the dark chocolate I can’t stand & diabetic chocolate, it’s completely delicious. Expensive yes but since I’m on a diet I’m avoiding the shop for now!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2018)

Flower said:


> Is this a reincarnation of 'suitable for diabetics ' chocolate  that comes with a warning and you only try the once?
> 
> They better not reduce sugar in wine gums and jelly babies like the article suggests. When we need it, we really need it!


A good point


----------



## Amigo (Jul 22, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Hotel Chocolat Supermilk is low sugar, high cocoa but unlike the dark chocolate I can’t stand & diabetic chocolate, it’s completely delicious. Expensive yes but since I’m on a diet I’m avoiding the shop for now!



Ooo this sounds very interesting Sally. I always give that shop a wide berth but I’ll investigate further!  Thanks.

I see it’s 28.6 carb per 100 grams


----------



## Amigo (Jul 22, 2018)

Of course I actually want these bad boys!

https://www.hotelchocolat.com/uk/strawberry-ripple-chocolates.html#start=11


----------



## Sally W (Jul 22, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Ooo this sounds very interesting Sally. I always give that shop a wide berth but I’ll investigate further!  Thanks.
> 
> I see it’s 28.6 carb per 100 grams


 100gms is quite a lot too @Amigo. I usually find 25gm is a large sized portion so only equates to 7gms carb. It’s actually really nice. The strawberry ones look lovely. I have bought the same in passion fruit flavour but Mr hides them and I only have one as they’re not so low sugar


----------



## Amigo (Jul 22, 2018)

Sally W said:


> 100gms is quite a lot too @Amigo. I usually find 25gm is a large sized portion so only equates to 7gms carb. It’s actually really nice. The strawberry ones look lovely. I have bought the same in passion fruit flavour but Mr hides them and I only have one as they’re not so low sugar



Yes I sometimes have a 25 gram bar of something for a treat Sally and find it enough so this will be an ideal treat! 

I must be the only person who still has quarter of a box of Hotel Chocolat chocolates still in the fridge from Christmas. I actually prefer Dairy Box!


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 22, 2018)

Not keen on Chock, but like the LOW SUGAR BIT


----------



## Sally W (Jul 23, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Yes I sometimes have a 25 gram bar of something for a treat Sally and find it enough so this will be an ideal treat!
> 
> I must be the only person who still has quarter of a box of Hotel Chocolat chocolates still in the fridge from Christmas. I actually prefer Dairy Box!


I’m the same: I’ve trained myself to my homemade jam with little sweetener but never got used to less sweet chocolate. I think it’s the 50/50 ratio of fat and sugar that makes sweet chocolate so appealing


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 27, 2018)

Will try it next time I am anywhere they might sell it


----------

